# CM7 Themes



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

I've never really been night on themes, what's some favorites for the CM7 ROM? I would like to check some out and didn't see any threads with lists mentioned, o looked in the Theme Chooser and only saw 3 pretty basic ones.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny (Jun 7, 2011)

Synergy and ICS are good. JRummy has an app on the market for finding CM themes. It's also in his ROM Toolbox.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Poker3 (Jul 2, 2011)

Search "cm7" in the market...you'll come across most of the themes. Others can be found easily at xda.
My favs are the Mixer themes. Great themes, great dev support.


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

I found some in the Market, I'm using an ICS one now, looks good but I think its eating battery, just installed it so I'll have to keep my eye on it. Thanks for the suggestions all!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Themes don't use battery

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Sonnys ICS themes in the market are really good. Probably the best ICS themes out.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Appbrain is easier to search for themes than the regular market. Xda has a ton.

Also, theme Chooser app by jrummy is an easy way to find themes.

MrDSL makes some of the best.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

I like eye candy, the mixer series, ted passion, black elegance. Those are dinner of the nicest I've found. Black White and Chrome os nice too.

Sent from my DROIDX a pimped out CM7GB


----------

